

Google Plus vs. LinkedIn: Which Platform is the Winner for B2B? - ronsela
http://www.ronsela.com/google-plus-vs-linkedin/

======
ronsela
Google+ and LinkedIn are both vying for top position among business networks,
and both have their own unique characteristics to bring value. Social media
has absolutely exploded, and digital marketing has proven to be an incredibly
valuable tool in a business’s advertising arsenal.

Which one brings more value? Which one is more beneficial to a company’s
marketing plan?

